# 4 bass in an hour



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ifished in a canoe in a private pond this evening for the last hour before sunset and picked up four bass. Three were over two pounds, the last one was about 1 1/2. Tried a Rapala with no success. Switched to a Mann's Shadow and caught all four on that. I love the Mann's Shadow - you can really make it dance. Sorry no pics,batteries died in the camera.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Private ponds should start blowing up soon if not all ready.

If you want numbers, try a large white rooster tail. You'll get plenty of small bass, bream and the odd large bass as well.


----------



## BoggyDog (Jan 14, 2008)

Went to a pond in Seminole, Al this afternoon at around 12:30. Caught6 bass in about 30 minutes. The wind picked up and they shut down. I wasdead-stikin a weightless 6" lizard. Biggest one was maybe 2 pounds. Either way, I was happy to catch some fish.


----------

